# New Amd AM3 based high end pc Need Advice



## macho84 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi all i am buying a new pc with High end amd processor and triple crossfire capable board . 

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:
Gaming and multimedia . 

full HD video encoding and gaming need

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:45k

4. Planning to overclock? 
A:May be if required for specific process

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:Win 7 64 bit

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:Already owned

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A:Starting with 15 inch later adding 22 inch ie full HD

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:8 on computer in general. But learning in depth of it like over clocking and so on. 

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A:Assembler where i order i am planning to go with Techshop.in . As they are professional and better price i believe so

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:Immediate 

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:Yes off course 5 years

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: Yes no gpu , hdd , monitor , keyboard and mouse

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:Chennai

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: I need high end cpu and board future proof for next five years to be able to handle the apps demand and scalable.

Let me know you suggestion if its good one 
1 x	Corsair XMS3 4GB DDR3 1600 MHz CMX4GX3M1A1600C9 Desktop Memory	Rs.2,763
1 x	Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5 Motherboard	Rs.10,744
1 x	AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition Processor	Rs.10,859
1 x	Cooler Master Elite RC 430 RC-430-KWN1 Mid Tower Computer Case	Rs.2,759
1 x	Corsair CMPSU-800GUK 80+ Certified Gamer Series 800W Power Supply	Rs.6,050
1 x	Seagate Barracuda ST2000DL003 2TB 5900RPM 64MB Cache SATA Hard Drive	Rs.5,452


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 17, 2011)

Please fill the *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/128247-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html .

Also, why do you want an AMD processor? Intel beats AMD in the high end market these days. If you are a fanboy or want to stick with AMD only I'd suggest waiting for AMD bulldozer processors that are to be launched in 3 months.


----------



## macho84 (Jun 17, 2011)

Cybertonic said:


> Please fill the *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/128247-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html .
> 
> Also, why do you want an AMD processor? Intel beats AMD in the high end market these days. If you are a fanboy or want to stick with AMD only I'd suggest waiting for AMD bulldozer processors that are to be launched in 3 months.



Thanks Cyber for the info. I am not fan of amd. If i build a intel based then it would go upto 80k which i am not in or wont use it. 

secondly i had seen benchmarks where there are cased which pc mark reached 17k points which is a bit above intel. 

Also let me know what bulldozer holds for 8 cores or 12 cores. how much are they going to cost 20k min i believe.

I had made up the mind to go for ati cards and came to know that amd and ati will work and not nvidia .just for better performance.


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 17, 2011)

macho84 said:


> Thanks Cyber for the info. I am not fan of amd. If i build a intel based then it would go upto 80k which i am not in or wont use it.
> 
> secondly i had seen benchmarks where there are cased which pc mark reached 17k points which is a bit above intel.
> 
> ...



For the same price you can get an an intel 2500k + a good motherboard. Also, Bulldozer will go from 2 to 12 code  (12 might be server only).

Also about amd nVidia not performing well is a misconception. But depending on your budget amd might be a better choice for gfx card (amd and ati merged a few years back).


----------



## macho84 (Jun 17, 2011)

Cybertonic said:


> For the same price you can get an an intel 2500k + a good motherboard. Also, Bulldozer will go from 2 to 12 code  (12 might be server only).
> 
> Also about amd nVidia not performing well is a misconception. But depending on your budget amd might be a better choice for gfx card (amd and ati merged a few years back).



Can you suggest me the best configuration my requirement is high end cpu at best price like you said the 2500k model i am not sure which one in i7 or i5 is it quad core or 6 core.

second i need a board future proof and should support quad gpu min 3gpu at x16 

final i need to be able to add in future if any required for at least 4 years.


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 17, 2011)

u din tell ur total budget.
fill the template as told by cybertonic for better help.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 17, 2011)

macho84 said:


> Can you suggest me the best configuration my requirement is high end cpu at best price like you said the 2500k model i am not sure which one in i7 or i5 is it quad core or 6 core.
> 
> second i need a board future proof and should support quad gpu min 3gpu at x16
> 
> final i need to be able to add in future if any required for at least 4 years.



What makes you think that you will be able to get the same GPU that you buy today, 2 or 3 or 4 years later? The price of mobo with quad SLI/CF 16X will burn your pocket. Stick to a max of dual 16x PCI-E mobo.


----------



## jsjs (Jun 17, 2011)

macho84 said:


> Can you suggest me the best configuration my requirement is high end cpu at best price like you said the 2500k model i am not sure which one in i7 or i5 is it quad core or 6 core.
> 
> second i need a board future proof and should support quad gpu min 3gpu at x16
> 
> final i need to be able to add in future if any required for at least 4 years.


 2500k is an i5 and you cant run tri x16 on p67 even dual cards will run at x8-x8. Dont go for quad sli/xfire mobo, costly and not so worthy; scaling issue


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 17, 2011)

Here's my suggestion:



> Phenom II X6 1100T @ 10.7k
> MSI 880GMA-E45 USB3.0 @ 5.4k
> Corsair 1*4=4GB XMS3 DDR3 1600MHz C9 @ 2.3k
> Corsair GS 600W @ 4.8k
> ...



Now here's what I suggest.

Drop the idea of Triple CFx, heck we usually discourage CFx itself, and instead, grab the highest end single GPU offering. Man get the Radeon HD6990 if you wish, but for gaming @ full hd, HD6970 is more than enough.


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

I have posted this a couple of times and there's no harm posting it again:

Dell ST2320L Review | PC Monitors

Drop the ST2320L. It's a crap monitor.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 17, 2011)

*@ op*

Go for a sandybridge cpu + z68 mobo combo. Far better than any phenom2 x6. Actually these phenom 2's don't make any sense now. If you want amd, then wait for bulldozer.

Besides all current sandybridge mobo's have ivybridge support for socket 1155.So upgradeability is equally good in intel.

Fill in the *pc buying questionnaire template* so that you get better suggestions.


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

If possible, hold your purchase till Bulldozer CPUs are out. And then make a decision.


----------



## ryuzaki21 (Jun 17, 2011)

The combo is fine but would suggest getting a 990 g based chipset so that you can upgrade to bulldozer(zambezi) in the near future....


----------



## macho84 (Jun 17, 2011)

ry can you specify the model is that AM3+ READY


----------



## shayem (Jun 18, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600K|15000
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper N620|2500
*Motherboard*
|Asus P8Z68-V PRO|13200
*RAM*
|G Skill Ripjaws-X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|2500
*PSU*
|Corsair TX650|5200
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*UPS*
|APC 1.1 KVA|4300
|
*Total*
|45200
RAM you can choose Corsair Vengeance (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9) @2500.


----------



## macho84 (Jun 18, 2011)

shayem said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...



i may not need the ups so save some 

But do you think that it will beat amd 6 core may be intel i7 6 will definetly beat it as the price itself says 5 time ahead min 50k. 

I am choosing amd to stay low. what is max benifit of spending extra 6k for a intel processor.

second psu is not sufficient as i am planning to cf 5870 later. which would be close to 6000 series high end . 

i choose 800watt or 850


----------



## shayem (Jun 18, 2011)

Right now highest performing AMD in market is Phenom II x6 1100T AFAIK which can hardly match i5-2400 performance in some cases. I hope you are clever enough to understand the rest.

As you don't need UPS so you can add that to PSU and get Corsair TX850 @ 7200 & get CM 690 II Plus (RC-692-KKN1) Cabinet @ 4700


----------



## desiibond (Jun 18, 2011)

macho84 said:


> i may not need the ups so save some
> 
> But do you think that it will beat amd 6 core may be intel i7 6 will definetly beat it as the price itself says 5 time ahead min 50k.
> 
> ...



yes. Thanks to superior architecture, Sandy Bridge is a four core i7 easily beats a 6 core Phenom II. And if you check the news lately, you should be able to know that AMD Llano core based upcoming processors too are no match for Intel's Sandy Bridge. bulldozer is due next year (if i am right).


----------



## Skud (Jun 18, 2011)

Depends on from which angle you are seeing it - from a pure CPU point of view - its no match to the Core i3 2100, although multi-threaded performance is better compared to the i3, from a GPU point of view it decimates it. And it will be released in 3-4 SKUs instead of just a single i3 from SNB. And prices in Europe debuted a bit lower than expected.

Basically you are going to get a Athlon II X4 class CPU + 6450 class GPU in a single package with lower cost - it matters to those for whom it matters.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 18, 2011)

^^ Still the cpu part is far weaker than sandybridge. And in desktops, the gpu part is neglected . So sandybridge is still far superior  in clock per clock performance when paired with a discrete gpu.

Only in laptop markets, it will make sense where power management is a huge priority. Bulldozer will be sandybridge's true opponent.


----------



## ryuzaki21 (Jun 18, 2011)

desiibond said:


> yes. Thanks to superior architecture, Sandy Bridge is a four core i7 easily beats a 6 core Phenom II. And if you check the news lately, you should be able to know that AMD Llano core based upcoming processors too are no match for Intel's Sandy Bridge. bulldozer is due next year (if i am right).



On the contrary, Llano is doing extremely well where it was targeted - The laptop segment and most llano shipments are already sold out. The performance and battery life has actually exceeded expectations as it is supposedly nothing more than a Phenom 2 paired with a superior IGP.......Bulldozer will be out in July-August this year or at the most September and not next year...lolz.

For the record I support neither Intel nor AMD and it would augur well for the market if bulldozer stands to be successful for with real competition it is the consumer that stands to be the benefactor.... And I absolutely detest imbecilic belligerent fanboism of any sort.


----------



## Skud (Jun 18, 2011)

I haven't denied that CPU performance is weaker. Look at the Indian situation, where discrete GPUs are still a luxury and customers more price conscious. Now:-

Athlon II X4 + Radeon 6450 = 8000
Core i3 2100 + Radeon 6450 = 9500
Llano A8-3850 = listed at $150 some 7500

When all over the world IGP sales are still stronger than discrete GPU, this matters.

Plus if you coupled the Llano with 1866 MHz RAM, performance of the GPU goes well above the 6450 levels, making the 5570 somewhat redundant at 720p.

So, its not bad for desktops also. And for HTPCs it could be a killer.


----------



## ryuzaki21 (Jun 18, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Still the cpu part is far weaker than sandybridge. And in desktops, the gpu part is neglected . So sandybridge is still far superior  in clock per clock performance when paired with a discrete gpu.
> 
> Only in laptop markets, it will make sense where power management is a huge priority. Bulldozer will be sandybridge's true opponent.



I concur. Llano is geared specifically for the laptop market where it brings viable performance and superior battery life compared to SB. We shall have to wait and see how Bulldozer actually performs and I only hope it doesn't turn out be a dud like Duke Nukem Forever. Unfortunately for AMD even if they do bring out a superior architecture  in BD that might beat SB they shall still have Ivy bridge to contend with next year. It is still commendable whatever AMD has accomplished in the last decade considering their minuscule R&D budget......

Viewing the AMD and Nvidia  future roadmaps, it looks like in a few years Cpu performance might just not matter that much....

@SKUD: Actually the on board IGP for llano is on par with a 5570 or a lil' better...in contrast the intel IGP is an absolutely atrocious performer.


----------



## macho84 (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks guys for the huge discussion. Though the x6 is lagging i7 for now new fx series would be able to compete so as of now no such application is going to use all 6 core to gain the performance. I believe its all depends on the apps design .

I am not going to use quad sli at all but the reason i am going for quad pci-e is in near future if required for phyx i can buy a nvidia to make it as dedicated gpu or any other card to half load the phyx to that card and if any sound card .

Later i was thinking is that if this x6 is worn out say next 5 years i should be able to upgrade to buldozer so will have to go for 990fx based board.

I had seen asus cross hair 5 and 4 extreme 

Can any one which of the above is better. Any indian shop sells 5 series. new i think.


----------



## ryuzaki21 (Jun 18, 2011)

The new 990 fx mobos are touted to have support for a quad SLI or a Quadcrossfire set up. However I wonder as to what games are you going to play on such an expensive setup?.... as we are still relegated to playing 5 year old console ports or poorly optimized ports with heavy system requirements. A dual (read two cards) sli or crossfire set up should be more than enough.....direct x 11 games are few and far between and most games still use direct x 9 so it makes absolutely no sense to for such a setup unless you are contemplating  extreme multi monitor gaming.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 18, 2011)

ryuzaki21 said:


> I concur. Llano is geared specifically for the laptop market where it brings viable performance and superior battery life compared to SB. We shall have to wait and see how Bulldozer actually performs and I only hope it doesn't turn out be a dud like Duke Nukem Forever. Unfortunately for AMD even if they do bring out a superior architecture  in BD that might beat SB they shall still have Ivy bridge to contend with next year. It is still commendable whatever AMD has accomplished in the last decade considering their minuscule R&D budget......
> 
> Viewing the AMD and Nvidia  future roadmaps, it looks like in a few years Cpu performance might just not matter that much....
> 
> @SKUD: Actually the on board IGP for llano is on par with a 5570 or a lil' better...in contrast the intel IGP is an absolutely atrocious performer.



Forget ivybridge, the upcoming sandybridge-E for socket 2011 will be the true high end parts from intel similar to last gen's x58 1366 processors.

So bulldozer will also have to worry about that as well since the enthusiast crowd won't look at anything else afaik. Bulldozer has to be powerful enough to challenge sandybride-E.

Talking about the future road maps of the leading graphics manufacturers, it can be said that they are getting compute heavy and will be capable of handling x86/64 instructions. The upcoming amd's architecture has full support of c++ to handle more general computing tasks. But still they will always assist the cpu & offload a lot of tasks & process themselves.


----------



## ryuzaki21 (Jun 18, 2011)

We"ll have to wait and see now, won't we?......AMD has an uphill task ahead when it comes to CPUs but it is doing well with the GPU part and the llano is a very smart product. I am just holding off my cpu upgrades for now depending on how it all plays out......I would however not get an SB- E coz ivybridge will be released in 2012 and what it brings to the table is far more exciting than SB-E.

Let's not forget Intel has a substantial budget for research and development and is still left with enough dough to upgrade its fabs every year.....AMD on the other hand, not so much. If the BD  turns out to be competitive with SB/SB-E then that would be most commendable.



vickybat said:


> Forget ivybridge, the upcoming sandybridge-E for socket 2011 will be the true high end parts from intel similar to last gen's x58 1366 processors.
> 
> So bulldozer will also have to worry about that as well since the enthusiast crowd won't look at anything else afaik. Bulldozer has to be powerful enough to challenge sandybride-E.
> 
> Talking about the future road maps of the leading graphics manufacturers, it can be said that they are getting compute heavy and will be capable of handling x86/64 instructions. The upcoming amd's architecture has full support of c++ to handle more general computing tasks. But still they will always assist the cpu & offload a lot of tasks & process themselves.



The GPU's of the future shall be like parallel processing units and shall be able be handle very complex applications.......


----------



## Skud (Jun 18, 2011)

Before we get our posts purged, lets stop, there's dedicated threads for these discussions.

Lets concentrate on the topic.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 18, 2011)

*@ ryuzaki21*

Buddy you are a wee bit confused. Sandybridge-E are enthusiast level cpu's based on sandybridge's architecture and offers more than 4 cores with quad channel memory. Ivybridge is the 22nm die shrink and not an architectural upgrade.

Sandybridge-E processors will also get the ivybridge treatment later next year. That means ivybridge-E will make their way to socket 2011 (x79). They will use intel's 3d trigate transistors.

So ivybridge will also come to socket 1155 as well as socket 2011. Its a 22nm die shrink of both sandybridge and sandybridge-E.


----------



## ryuzaki21 (Jun 18, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *@ ryuzaki21*
> 
> Buddy you are a wee bit confused. Sandybridge-E are enthusiast level cpu's based on sandybridge's architecture and offers more than 4 cores with quad channel memory. Ivybridge is the 22nm die shrink and not an architectural upgrade.
> 
> ...



No mate, I ain't quite confused at all and that is why I stated SB-E......Ivybridge is gonna be built on a 22nm fab process with 3d transistor technology and my prognosis is that it will be a significant improvement over SB or even SB-E for that matter that is even the mainstream counter part,savvy?. btw bulldozer shall also offer more than 4 cores and just like Sb -E the enthusiast version of zambezi shall be released later.....we"ll  just have too see how it all turns out coz for now we can only speculate on the performance.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 18, 2011)

^^ No prob buddy.


----------



## shayem (Jun 18, 2011)

@macho84 would you mind telling me the reason of replying with blank PM. Do you think yourself over smart. If yes then I can teach you some more smartness.


----------



## macho84 (Jun 18, 2011)

shayem said:


> @macho84 would you mind telling me the reason of replying with blank PM. Do you think yourself over smart. If yes then I can teach you some more smartness.



I replied you in PM i didn't know i sent a blank one as some error message was there i double posted.


----------



## macho84 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi i am compromised to intel. So kindly suggest me to go for decent pc config at 45k

I just need the following parts
Cpu-intel prefer i5

Board- Asus/gigabyte ( Note: it need to be future proof. dual x16 if possible more pci express and more ram slots and more than 2000 mhz support for ram , more sata 6gb ports and should have ivy bridge cpu support.

Ram:4/8 gb max freq check in accordance with board

case: Need to be future proof means longest gpu support and max fans support ( Budget is max 6k)

psu : I already fixed galcial tech 950watts . Let me also know your suggestion.

Gpu: will take another 2 moths later . But if amd the best and if nvidia the best max budget is 20k. Still confused is CF or SLI is not advisable. 
Req: Min fps 25 irrespective of the games at full HD.


----------



## ryuzaki21 (Jun 27, 2011)

Why don't you wait until the end of july coz that is when bulldozer is expected to  release?.....you would have a much better idea then as to what processor Intel/AMD would offer the best bang for the buck. AMD processors are going to be a lot cheaper according to an official statement released by them since they pulled out of BAPCO alongwith VIA and NVIDIA.....I really can't speculate on bulldozers performance right now but your purchase might just become redundant if it proves to be a splendid performer.Even if you have made up your mind about getting an Intel processor then you should  keep in mind that bulldozers launch would also drive it's competitors cpu prices down if it establishes itself as a formidable contender.

Besides I really like AMD mobos as they are feature rich and future proof without being too expensive.Both Crossfire and SLI offer considerable gains over a single card setup.Considering that AMD's graphics component is strong  then you should have hybrid crossifre right out of the box(intels IGP is pathetic but it's cpu's as of now are awesome). Forget mere full hd (1920 or 1680) coz with crossfire you can game at insane resolutions on Multi Montor setups (Eyefinity).Nvidia is also a splendid option as it offers 3d gaming if your monitor is 3d ready.


----------

